

The Razor template language (introduction) - Nitramp
http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2010/07/02/introducing-razor.aspx

======
Nitramp
This seems like a fairly complete view/template language. Optional static
typing and a very unobstrusive syntax.

The release announcement below has a whole list of articles about Razor
linked, including the basic introduction.

[http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2011/01/13/announcing...](http://weblogs.asp.net/scottgu/archive/2011/01/13/announcing-
release-of-asp-net-mvc-3-iis-express-sql-ce-4-web-farm-framework-orchard-
webmatrix.aspx)

